

Childs bullying causes worse long-term mental health problems than maltreatment - alexcasalboni
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/04/150428082209.htm

======
blueflow
Isn't that kinda... obvious?

~~~
lmilcin
Not really, at least not for everybody. I know people who are of the opinion
than bulying at school is part of education, to teach how to deal with bullies
and not to get into fights. Very frequently people will try to teach a child
how to oppose bullies or find a fault in child's actions and then try to "fix
the fault" so that the bulying stops, rather than engage bullies directly.

It is common view that engaging bullies by parents would make it worse for the
child, but I don't see people teaching children how to deal with abusive
parents.

